# Connaitre son modèle de macbook ?



## dimitrird (18 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour j'ai donc le clavier de mon macbook défectueux et j'aimerais connaitre mon modèle , il a été acheté le 17/06/2009 le numéro de série est 459250xz9gv  c'est un macbook 13" blanc , pouvez-vous m'aider car pour commander un clavier il me manque le modèle ? Merci de me répondre


----------



## otgl (18 Septembre 2012)

Essaie ceci:

Aller sur https://selfsolve.apple.com/agreementWarrantyDynamic.do
Sous "Saisissez le numéro de série de votre matériel", entrer 459250xz9gv.


----------



## esimport (19 Septembre 2012)

il s'agit d'un macbook blanc unibody polymère A1342. Le clavier n'est pas détaillable, car thermosoudé sur le topcase, il faut donc changer le topcase:

http://esimport.fr/macbook-13-a1342...case-macbook-unibody-polymere-a1342-neuf.html


----------

